# Anyone in Colorado who ould help a newbie?



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

I live in Colorado Springs and have been trying to find someone who could help me learn to trap. I have contacted Dow and they reffered me to Colorado trappers assoc, but can't seem to get a response after several emails. I would like to be able to get ready for the next season. Thanks, Bill


----------



## trapperfred (Jun 22, 2009)

You know your laws and regulations? Thats the first step to next season. Make sure you know them very well

im pretty sure that colorado is like california you can only use cage traps


----------

